# The Class System and Promotions



## VortexLex (10 May 2008)

I am currently looking into joining the Canadian forces and it seems that all the useful information I find is in theses forums. One thing however that all my research does not unveil to me is what is meant by "class". I often see things on the forces website referring to medical and dental coverage for specific Class A, B, or C of soldiers. Or even when I see pay scales for officers it is organised by rank against years at different "pay levels", and then it seems to stop for captain and beyond. I cannot seem to figure out the order to this. Here is an example of what I am referring too>> http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/dppd/pdf/Reg_Force_Officers_07_e.pdf 

I figured I might as well get both my questions answered at the same time so I have a question about promotions too. I know it's a very ambiguous question but how difficult is it to get promoted? In terms of that I know that it can be answered with "exceptional performance" or "outstanding leadership" etc. but I more want to know what exactly do you have to do to be an "outstanding leader", and how long does the typical officer have to stay in one position before receiving a promotion.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shamrock (10 May 2008)

Class A, B, and C are reserves.

Class A is part-time and semi-casual; these are parade nights and weekend exercises.
Class B is a full-time contract of various lengths.
Class C is a full-time contract of various lengths that put the reservist on par with regular soldiers in terms of pay, benefits and liability in terms of service.

Officer pay depends on entry plan.
Direct Entry and ROTP officers will receive different pay scales; DEO is less than ROTP but they will spend less time as OCdt's.  Former NCM's will receive pay no less than the received while serving as NCM's (this includes UTPNCM and CEOTP).  Officers commissioning from the ranks will also be on a separate scale.  I don't know on which scale civilians entering CEOTP are paid but I've heard rumors that it's on the DEO scale.


----------



## Jorkapp (10 May 2008)

VortexLex said:
			
		

> I am currently looking into joining the Canadian forces and it seems that all the useful information I find is in theses forums. One thing however that all my research does not unveil to me is what is meant by "class". I often see things on the forces website referring to medical and dental coverage for specific Class A, B, or C of soldiers. Or even when I see pay scales for officers it is organised by rank against years at different "pay levels", and then it seems to stop for captain and beyond. I cannot seem to figure out the order to this. Here is an example of what I am referring too>> http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/dppd/pdf/Reg_Force_Officers_07_e.pdf
> 
> I figured I might as well get both my questions answered at the same time so I have a question about promotions too. I know it's a very ambiguous question but how difficult is it to get promoted? In terms of that I know that it can be answered with "exceptional performance" or "outstanding leadership" etc. but I more want to know what exactly do you have to do to be an "outstanding leader", and how long does the typical officer have to stay in one position before receiving a promotion.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



[EDIT]Removed information Shamrock beat me to the punch with[/EDIT]

Promotions are a little out of my lane, but usually the long and short is that you'll get promoted when someone above you feels that you're ready to be promoted. There are many different answers to "What does it take to be an outstanding leader", the only thing you can do is your best, and if not that, then do better.

As to how long an officer stays in their position before a promotion, there is no definitive answer. It's all variable. Some people will get their Captain's, and stay at that rank until they retire, while others may climb the ranks for their whole career. It all depends as to what you want, and what you put in. I've met people who have made careers out of any rank from Captain up to General.


----------



## BinRat55 (11 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Class A, B, and C are reserves.
> 
> Class A is part-time and semi-casual; these are parade nights and weekend exercises.
> Class B is a full-time contract of various lengths.
> Class C is a full-time contract of various lengths that put the reservist on par with regular soldiers in terms of pay, benefits and liability in terms of service.



Actually, Class A can also be employed at the unit for 10, 12 even 15 days a month. It's just no contract is signed and most benefits don't apply (specific). I'm also informed by our reserve orderly room that we don't use Class C anymore - all they do is a Class B contract with Class C benefits...


----------



## PuckChaser (11 May 2008)

Class C exists, it is for backfill positions or overseas deployments. 

Class C = essentially reg force for the period of the contract.
Class B over 180 days = most of reg force benefits however it uses the reserve pay system.


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2008)

LOCKED!


This has all been covered so many times before it is getting rediculous.  There are links to all the PAY SCALES and if one scrolls down to the bottom of them, they will find what the different "Classes" are.




			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Director of Pay Policy and Development:
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=2
> 
> ...


----------

